# James 5:14-18 prayer and results thereof



## Solo Christo (May 29, 2005)

Can anyone direct me to a solid exegetical handling of these verses? I know someone who has struggled mightly with these prayers that seemed to have been unanswered.

Thanks.


----------



## Solo Christo (May 31, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## Solo Christo (May 31, 2005)

Jam 5:14 Is any sick among you? let him call for the elders of the church; and let them pray over him, anointing him with oil in the name of the Lord: 
Jam 5:15 And the prayer of faith shall save the sick, and the Lord shall raise him up; and if he have committed sins, they shall be forgiven him. 
Jam 5:16 Confess your faults one to another, and pray one for another, that ye may be healed. The effectual fervent prayer of a righteous man availeth much. 
Jam 5:17 Elijah was a man subject to like passions as we are, and he prayed earnestly that it might not rain: and it rained not on the earth by the space of three years and six months. 
Jam 5:18 And he prayed again, and the heaven gave rain, and the earth brought forth her fruit. 

I realize that some believe that this is a reference to charismatic gifts which do not apply to our day. Others, however, consider it plain instruction for church elders in regards to their responsibility towards the needy among their congregation.

I heard of a situation where the elders of a church did exactly as James wrote. A child was ill and they sought with fervent prayer for the Lord to save the child. The child died. Now none of the elders questioned God´s purpose. They in fact believe that the child is now with the Lord. But as to the application of this scripture, there is some distress and confusion.


----------



## SteelYankee (Jun 2, 2005)

*Consider this exegesis:*

I don't think the passage is about physical healing for several reasons:

1) There's no where else in Scripture where Paul called for elders to exercise the gift of healing. This presupposes healing as a necessity for eldership. Elsewhere, Paul told Timothy to drink wine, not call on elders. Elsewhere, Paul himself prayed for relief, not calling on elders to anoint him with oil. 

2) The whole of James is talking about patience and perseverance in suffering. Wuold James suddenly give counsel to avoid suffering and get healed quickly? It doesn't fit. 

3) Let's look at three words and their usage in the NT:

A) SICK - used 34 times in NT (20 in gospels/Acts and usually refers to health; 14 in epistles and usually refers to weakness, discouragement, exhaustion, spiritual health, etc). 

See 2 Cor 13:3 - He is not weak in dealing with you, but is powerful among you
See 2 Cor 12:10 - For the sake of Christ, then, I am content with weaknesses, insults, hardships, persecutions, and calamities. For when I am weak, then I am strong.
See I Cor 8:11 - And so by your knowledge this weak person is destroyed, the brother for whom Christ died.
See Romans 14:1 - As for the one who is weak in faith, welcome him, but not to quarrel over opinions

So, from this word usage, we see that it doesn't necessarily ALWAYS mean physical illness. THe context of this passage would suggest that the alternate meaning is to be found here. James talks of sins and forgiveness and confession.

B) SICK - a different word for "sick" is used in v15 - KAMNO. This word is only used in Heb 12, where it says "Consider him who endured from sinners such hostility against himself, so that you may not grow weary or fainthearted." It is the word "weary." 

C) HEAL - the word is AIOMAI, which is used in Hebrews 12:3-13 at the end of a long passage on spiritual discipline. Not healing from physical illness but refreshment. 

D) ANOINT - this is a fairly vulgar use of the word which means "to rub". Used as in case of woman anointing Jesus' feet with oil in Luke 7. Not so much for medicinal purposes but for refreshing purposes. Again in Matt 6:17, Jesus says to anoint when fasting so you won't look like your fasting. 

4) JAMES' ILLUSTRATION - James chooses an illustration from the life of Elijah to illustrate his point. He chooses one from I King 19 about when Elijah was discouraged and weak after running from an evil king and queen for years and years. If James wanted to illustrate physical healing, he did a poor job. Plus, just a few passages earlier in chapter 17, Elijah DOES heal someone. 


All together, this passage does not seem to be about physical healing from physical illness. You can't use this passage as a FORMULA for obligating God to heal you just by using oil and praying. God does not bend that way. Instead, it is about people struggling and stuggling with sins and rough situations and life who have grown weary. They are to come before the leaders of the church and be REFRESHED, healed in their spirit. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## Solo Christo (Jun 2, 2005)

Thank you kindly for your help. I will share this at the first opportunity.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 11, 2005)

My question is not in regards to healing, but they relate to the same exegesis of the passage (of course).

How does this apply to the church? Should the elders be visiting the sick (when called upon)? 

Should the elders, when called upon, pray over the sick or weary and anoint or rub them with oil? 

I read a commentary that suggested that, in this case the elders were actually treating the sick with medicine. During the early stages of the church, the Christians were being persecuted and sought refuge in the church. The elders were called upon to treat the wounds and illnesses. Today we have ample hospitals (many founded by the church).

In this context, could the elders be acting as the physicians similar to how the Samaritan acted as the physician according to Luke (another Physician):

"But a Samaritan, who was on a journey, came upon him; and when he saw him, he felt compassion, and came to him and bandaged up his wounds, *pouring oil and wine on them*; and he put him on his own beast, and brought him to an inn and took care of him (10:33-34).

Also, Paul being an elder, perscribed wine for Timothy as SteelYankee pointed out.


----------

